# changing Windows XP time sync



## holy_saiyan1 (Sep 12, 2003)

Windows XP is set to check the time server every week, but that is not good enough for some people, myself included. I found this registry tweak to be of use. Before you start, make a backup of the registry so it's there in case you mess up your computer.

Run regedit, and go to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time\Parameters, and create a new key. Entitle it "Period", and make it be REG_DWORD type. Set the string value to one of the below options:


> 65535= once every 2 days
> 65534= once every 3 days
> 65533= once every week (7 days)
> 65532= once every 45 minutes until 3 good syncs occur, then once every 8 hours (3 per day)
> ...


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I couldn't figure out what the last line was, so I went and found the original source. Where did the x = x ... come from?

http://www.pctools.com/guides/registry/detail/1118/


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

BTW, if you want to do this the easy way, try this utility: Change Internet Time Sync Interval v1.2

No reason to fool around editing the registry.


----------



## holy_saiyan1 (Sep 12, 2003)

What I meant by "x=x" is that the number you put in is the number of times a day it checks for time. I didn't like the way that the source explained it, so I put it that way. Apologies for the confusion.

To each his own. I don't like to download new tools if I can do the same thing just as well or better with existing tools. I suppose some people aren't comfortable editing the registry, but if you are, why have a program do it for you, when you can do it yourself?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Maybe because it's much easier?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

weliang82, I've moved your post to the correct forum, since it's not really a "tip". Look for responses here: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/549705-unable-sync-internet-time-server.html


----------

